# FAO Old TEXECO hands



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone out there remember Ben Harley, real name is Raymond Harley but always known as Ben.

He has retired now and has still got all his wits about him. I agreed to make a post on this sight and see if anyone remembers him. I think he sailed with Texeco for many years mainly as 2nd Steward. Interested to hear from anyone.

Mick S


----------



## peter lewis (Dec 13, 2004)

hi to you mick i remember ben harley well i sailed with him a few times with texaco i was with him on the rotterdam and also the ghent he won a case of beer of me when southampton beat man united in the cup final i bet he still hasnt got his teeth in if i remember correctly he used to live in hamble i was either 2nd cook or chief cook when i sailed with him my nickname when i was with texaco was tube or taff say hello to him from me all the best peter


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

peter lewis said:


> hi to you mick i remember ben harley well i sailed with him a few times with texaco i was with him on the rotterdam and also the ghent he won a case of beer of me when southampton beat man united in the cup final i bet he still hasnt got his teeth in if i remember correctly he used to live in hamble i was either 2nd cook or chief cook when i sailed with him my nickname when i was with texaco was tube or taff say hello to him from me all the best peter



Pete,

Ben sends his very best. His words were "tell him i'm as big as he was when on Rotterdam". 

Cheers

Mick S


----------



## Mike Stokes (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Mick and Pete
I joined the Rotterdam in January 1979, if I remember correctly it was during the oil strike of that winter. A great ship, my first trip as 2nd cook, Keith Pratton(?) was the chief cook, can't remember who 2nd Steward was though.


----------



## MervynHutton (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Mick,

I remember Benny Harley as 2nd Steward on the Texaco Westminster in the 80s. A good consciencious guy and well remembered. Wally Warren (now sadly deceased) and Neil McArthur were the Catering Officers during that period.


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

MervynHutton said:


> Hi Mick,
> 
> I remember Benny Harley as 2nd Steward on the Texaco Westminster in the 80s. A good consciencious guy and well remembered. Wally Warren (now sadly deceased) and Neil McArthur were the Catering Officers during that period.


Ben will be made up when i pass this on Mervyn. I see him regularly, he's 69 now and he's a good mate. He finished his career as a Laundryman in the RFA. The other chap further back in the thread known as "Tube" passed away a few years back. His wife posted it on this site.
Mick S


----------



## MervynHutton (Feb 1, 2008)

Mick Spear said:


> Ben will be made up when i pass this on Mervyn. I see him regularly, he's 69 now and he's a good mate. He finished his career as a Laundryman in the RFA. The other chap further back in the thread known as "Tube" passed away a few years back. His wife posted it on this site.
> Mick S


Hi Mick,

Glad to hear Ben is doing OK, it doesn't seem that long ago but I am now 72 and time seems to be flying by faster and faster. Give him my best wishes when next you see him, please. I remember Tube as well on the Westminster, sad to hear of his passing. He couldn't have been very old.


----------

